# Navigon-Software für iPhone



## DarthTK (21. Juni 2009)

*Navigon-Software für iPhone*

Seit dem 18.06.2009 ist die neue Navigon Software fürs iPhone erschienen. Mir ist bekannt, dass es ein recht kurzer Zeitpunkt nach der Veröffentlichung ist. Aber hat einer von euch schon diese Navigationssoftware in der Praxis getestet? Und vor allem jemand, der zuvor ein Navigon-Navi verwendet hat.


----------



## xTc (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Navigon-Software für iPhone*

Ich selbst habe die Software nicht, werde aber morgen auf der Arbeit mal meinen Kollegen anhauen, er solle mir mal schnell sein IPhone geben. Ich erstatte dir dann Bericht. 

Ich selbst nutze als Software xGPS als Navisofware. Erfüllt quasi den selben Zweck.  Kostet nichts und braucht nur einen Jailbreak. 



Gruß


----------



## DarthTK (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Navigon-Software für iPhone*

Hab noch kein iPhone, aber es ist bestellt. War mit der Grund, warum ich mich dafür entschieden habe. Handy, MP3-Player und taugliches Navi in einem...


----------



## Falk (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Navigon-Software für iPhone*

Ich habe es gekauft, ist wirklich sehr gut. Vorteil ist eben das die Karten komplett auf dem Handy liegen und dann keine Internet-Verbindung gebraucht wird (auch nicht im Europäischen Ausland). Präzise ist es auch.


----------



## xTc (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Navigon-Software für iPhone*



Falk schrieb:


> Ich habe es gekauft, ist wirklich sehr gut. Vorteil ist eben das die Karten komplett auf dem Handy liegen und dann keine Internet-Verbindung gebraucht wird (auch nicht im Europäischen Ausland). Präzise ist es auch.



Kann ich bestätigen. Werd mir die Software selbst auch holen. Konnte es heute mit einem anderen IPhone testen, super Sache.


----------



## joel3214 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Navigon-Software für iPhone*

Ich fände es nur gut wenn man nur die Karten herunterladen könnte die man braucht.
Und halt wenn man andere braucht die nachladen aber halt kostenlos  
Weil über ein GB:/ 
Hatte wohl doch das 16 GB nehmen sollen xD
Ich warte aber noch was Tom Tom dagegen hält 
Soll ja auch was kommen.


----------



## Falk (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Navigon-Software für iPhone*

Naja, ich persönlich habe so gut wie keine Musik auf dem Handy - selbst mit 1,7 GB Karten-Material sind noch 4 GB frei. 

Runterladen kann gerade im Ausland böse in die Hose gehen - da ist man entweder arm oder ohne Navi. Das war für mich auch ein Argument für Navigon: es braucht eben keine Internet-Verbindung.


----------



## M4jestix (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Navigon-Software für iPhone*

Funzt das dann auch mit Sprachausgabe? Oder muss man trotzdem immer aufs Display schauen? 

Was kostet die Software?

MfG


----------



## DarthTK (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Navigon-Software für iPhone*

Momentan ist es im Appstore für 74,99 EUR erhältlich. Das ist ein Angebot, dass bis zum 30.06.2009 gilt. Danach wird es wohl 99,99 EUR kosten.


----------



## krisss (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Navigon-Software für iPhone*

Es gibt btw auch ne Version mit Kartenmaterial für D - A- CH kostet nur ca. 50€ ! Einfach mal genauer schauen! Wer halt nicht ganz europa brauch! 

Mich würde interessieren wann tomtom ausm arsch kommt und wieviel es kostet ! Der Kfz-Halter interessiert mich auch sehr!


----------

